# Diabetes AND Coeliac Disease - new website



## Will's Mum (Apr 14, 2009)

My young son has type 1 diabetes and coeliac disease, and when we go out/travel we have all sort of dietary limitations to contend with.  

So I set up a website for people who have both conditions so that we can share ideas and info.  Please have a look at www.starchravingmad.com.  The website is still in its developmental stage but I'm planning to add more content very soon, and would really welcome your feedback.

Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Copepod (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Will's Mum 

Great idea for a website - and great name, too. Will it also cater for adults with both coelic disease and diabetes? A friend of mine has both - his main concern seems to be walking long distances to pubs that serve cider (which he can drink) as well as beer (which he can't drink).

If it will cater for adults as well, then coul you also post in General discussion and / or Recommended reading, as well as Recipes where you've already posted?


----------



## Will's Mum (Apr 14, 2009)

*Diabetes and Coeliac Disease*

Starchravingmad.com is definitely for ANYONE with both conditions - kids and adults alike.  My husband also has a wheat intolerance so has had to resort to cider, but he's managing!  Please tell your friend to have a look at the site and submit any comments, and let's hope someone else comes up with some good ideas for suitable pubs/walks.


----------

